# A small project finished. 307 with smoke.



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I now have a 307 that smokes (well). Rummaging through my parts box I found everything I needed to add smoke to a 307. Now all my Steamers have smoke!
One of the front Pul-Mores is in pretty bad condition I'll tackle that next. It's keeping me out of trouble (kinda).


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I missed your post. WooHoo, smoke is good. Great job. I have one AF steamer
with no smoke. My Royal Blue. Do not think I have not thought about adding smoke.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Do the Royal blues have an open stack? I haven't seen one for a while.

I haven't painted (white) my 307's stack yet. Too busy running it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No on the hole. I would have to drill a hole. The E unit in boiler. Best way for me would be to buy a Silver Streak loco with smoke and switch the shells. Silver Streak is a Bullitt
loco also.

I could move e-unit to tender and add a smoke unit.

A smoking Royal Blue would be cool also.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The position of the stack on the plastic Silver Streak shell is not is the same position as the non drilled stack on a Royal Blue shell. So the Royal Blue stack when drilled out will not line up with the smoke tube. It can be done but it is not a straight swap.
I think the best way would be to get a 356 with failed chrome or even a scratched up 354 to paint and decal as a Royal Blue. Easier than switching the shells because the next issue is a Royal Blue tender has no reverse unit so those bodies also need to have a chassis swap.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> The position of the stack on the plastic Silver Streak shell is not is the same position as the non drilled stack on a Royal Blue shell. So the Royal Blue stack when drilled out will not line up with the smoke tube. It can be done but it is not a straight swap.


When I was missing a red stack, I used a small aquarium type hose so the smoke went up, not all over. A dab of silicone held it in place and was flexible.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

mopac said:


> No on the hole. I would have to drill a hole. The E unit in boiler. Best way for me would be to buy a Silver Streak loco with smoke and switch the shells. Silver Streak is a Bullitt
> loco also.
> 
> I could move e-unit to tender and add a smoke unit.
> ...


I added smoke to my Royal Blue. Also added a can motor with a flywheel and an electronic e unit. Works great. The smoke unit fit fine in the shell, but the hole in the smoke unit itself had to be moved back a bit. Still works great.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I knew you had added smoke to your Royal Blue. I was hoping you would post.
I did not know the smoke stack did not line up. Thanks Tom for bringing that up.
Does not sound like it is that big of a deal though. Thanks for the info guys.

So you moved the smoke tube?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A can motor, half speed worm and an electronic reverse unit is the way to do it!
Mopac, the Royal Blue tender shell also needs to be swapped to the Silver Streak tender chassis.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> A can motor, half speed worm and an electronic reverse unit is the way to do it!
> Mopac, the Royal Blue tender shell also needs to be swapped to the Silver Streak tender chassis.


I've been curious about those Can Motors for my Baldwin 355. Because of the cost I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Also I've seen little feedback from those that upgraded. I'm interested in what you think about them after installation.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

mopac said:


> I knew you had added smoke to your Royal Blue. I was hoping you would post.
> I did not know the smoke stack did not line up. Thanks Tom for bringing that up.
> Does not sound like it is that big of a deal though. Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> So you moved the smoke tube?


Yep. Marked the top of the smoke unit through the hole I drilled in the boiler, and put in a new smoke tube while sealing up the old one. Works great.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are some pictures of what I did...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Got it. Thanks.

On second look. Why drill all the way through smoke unit? Did you plug hole on bottom?


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

mopac said:


> Got it. Thanks.
> 
> On second look. Why drill all the way through smoke unit? Did you plug hole on bottom?


That was my drill press malfunction.... I ended up plugging the hole.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The lower hole could have been used to provide a nice cylinder steam effect.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

AmFlyer said:


> The lower hole could have been used to provide a nice cylinder steam effect.


My Dad has a Marx engine that does that. Looks pretty neat, but it gets oil on the track.


----------

